# Suche ein Fahrrad! Cross-Bike Radon?



## Kimura (28. März 2012)

Moin, 

habe leider nicht so ne Ahnung, und ich hoffe ich habe hier im richtigen bereich den Thread aufgemacht? Wenn nicht bitte verschiben 

Suche ein gutes Allround Bike bis 600â¬! 

Hier erstmal das Bike was mir gestern in einen Fahrradladen empfohlen wurde:

http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/pr...Bike-2012.html

Habe nochmal im Internet ein bisschen geschÃ¼ffelt, und habe da noch ein  paar andere gefunden. Da ich keine Ahnung von den Details habe, wÃ¼rde  ich euch bitten mir vielleicht zu sagen welches den Besser ist.
Hier ein paar aus dem Netz!

http://www.pepperbikes.de/cross/cross-black-pepper.html


http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Scart-5-0_id_18466_.htm


----------



## Toolkid (28. März 2012)

Kimura schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Suche ein gutes Allround Bike bis 600!
> ...


Für welchen Einsatzzweck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimura (28. März 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Für welchen Einsatzzweck?




Für die Straße, für längege Strecken wenn man mal eine Tour machen möchte, im Wald Fahren. 

Also nix Spezielles für einen Einsatzzweck!!! Hauptsache ich bin relativ Schnell unterwegs, und muss mich nicht wie beim Mountainbike ohne ende abstrampeln! Auch werde ich öfters zum Training damit Fahren 6 km. Ist den ein Cross da das Richtige für mich?


----------



## internetsurfer (28. März 2012)

Klar. das radon scart ist klasse. Es gibt glaube ich noch das vorjahres 6.0 zum günstigen preis. Meins kommt hoffentlich bald.  Probefahrt damit habe ich schon gemacht.


----------



## illegut (28. März 2012)

Kimura schrieb:


> Hauptsache ich bin relativ Schnell unterwegs, und muss mich nicht wie beim Mountainbike ohne ende abstrampeln!


Verstehe ich nicht.



Wenn du schon bei Radon bist schau dir neben den Scart auch mal die Skill Teile an. Insbesondere das Skill 6.0.
Wartungsarm mit der Nabenschaltung.
Mit Radon machst du glaube ich bei Preis-Leistung nichts falsch.


----------



## Kimura (29. März 2012)

Wieso nicht? 

Große Breite Räder sind doch langsamer als kleine schmale oder nicht? 

Ist das Scart 5 den gut Ausgestattet für den Preis? Was haltet ihr von dem Black Pepper?


Edit: Meinst das hier? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a46911/scart-6-0.html


----------



## internetsurfer (29. März 2012)

ja das scart 6. ist doch reduziert das aktuelle kostet mehr.


----------



## Kimura (29. März 2012)

internetsurfer schrieb:


> ja das scart 6. ist doch reduziert das aktuelle kostet mehr.




Jo, ist es den von der Ausstattung besser als das Scart 5? Mir ist es egal ob ich eins vom Vorjahr, und früher nehme! 

Ist jemand so nett und kann mir sagen ob das Scart 6 besser ist als das Black Pepper? http://www.pepperbikes.de/cross/cross-black-pepper.html

Habe Gelesen, das es das Beste sein soll was man für dne Preis bekommen kann?


----------



## forrestpump (29. März 2012)

@ Kimura

Das Pepper ist durchgängig Deore, also auch Deore V-Brakes.

Das Scart ist bis auf die Alivio-Shifter auch Deore,hat aber sogar ein

SLX Schaltwerk und hydraulische Bremsen. Da es auch noch 70 günstiger

ist als das Pepper ist es definitiv die bessere Wahl- die V-Brakes gehen ja 

gar nicht. Das Scart ist allerdings laut Netz nur noch in 52 lieferbar,mußt

also schauen ob's dir paßt.


----------



## Kimura (30. März 2012)

Hi, das ist gut zu wissen  habe bei den Shop mal angerufen, und eine Klasse Beratung bekommen!!! Laut dem sehr Seriösen Herrn am Hörer sind MTB viel Besser Ausgestattet als Cross Bikes! Er hat mir dann noch die Gründe genannt warum das so ist. Er meinte bei den MTB hier http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1830/a58187/zr-team-5-0.html

müsste ich mit bei einem Cross mit gleicher Ausstattung mindestends 900 Zahlen! Auch die Geschwindigkeit bei langen strecken sollen sich die beiden Räder nix nehmen. Wenn ich dann den Mantel Tausche, und 60 Investiere hasbe ich dazu noch 500g Gewicht Gespart, und bin noch schneller unterwegs. Ich finde vom Aussehen her, ist das MTB viel besser als Scart. Was Denkst ihr den über die ausstattung und der vergleich zum Cross?


----------



## Mexx4 (30. März 2012)

Genau das waren die beweggründe für mich, das ZR Race zu kaufen.

Ich bin auch hauptsächlich auf der Straße unterwegs. Den ersten Satz Mäntel verbrate ich einfach, ist auch eine gute Möglichkeit um mal einen Ausritt in den Wald zu nehmen, diese Möglichkeit hätte ich sonst gar nicht.

Dann werde ich entscheiden, ob wieder grobe Reifen, Straßenreifen oder gar ein 2. Laufradsatz zum wechseln nachfolgen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Preis / Leistungs Verhältnis bei MTB's einfach besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimura (30. März 2012)

Ist das den wirklich so, das man mit einem MTB genau so schnell auf der Strasse unterwegs ist wie mit einem Cross? Ich dachte immer, das man für längere Strecken lieber ein Trecking oder Cross nehmen sollte. 

Mache ich also mit dem Zr Team 5.0 nix falsch?


----------



## Mexx4 (30. März 2012)

Beim Scart hast du als höchste Übersetzung 48x11 und 28" Räder -> Ergibt 9,77 m/Kurbelumdrehung oder 35,2 km/h bei 60 U/min Kadenz.

Beim ZR Team hast du 42x11 auf 26" -> 8,08 m/Umdrehung bzw. 29,07 km/h bei 60 U/min.

mit dem Scart kannst du also bei selber Kadenz schneller fahren, das musst du aber erst mal deinen Oberschenkeln erklären, keine Ahnung ob die das schaffen.

Ich kann meine 44x11 nur auf leicht abfallenden Strecken fahren, und auch da nur auf Asphalt, sobald es gerade aus geht muss ich mindestens einen Gang runterschalten, weil sonst die Kadenz in die Knie geht.


----------



## Kimura (30. März 2012)

Entscheidung zu treffen ist nicht einfach! Preislich ist das Raddon gute 120â¬ Billiger! Frage ist, ob sich die besseren komponenten beim MTB bei einem AnfÃ¤nger bemerkbar machen? Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr als 500e ausgeben, aber wenn ich jetzt ein viel besseres Bike fÃ¼r 100â¬ mehr bekomme, dann wÃ¤re es eine Ã¼berlegung wert, das MTB zu nehmen. Frage ist noch: wenn ich schmale Reifen bei den MTB Montiere, ob ich nicht dann Gescwindigkeit aufholen kann dadurch?


----------



## Mexx4 (30. März 2012)

In einem Jahr bist du kein Anfänger mehr, dann kannst du mit den Komponenten evt. mehr Spass haben. Auch die Lebenserwartung sollte etwas höher sein.


----------



## Toolkid (30. März 2012)

Kimura schrieb:


> ...
> Große Breite Räder sind doch langsamer als kleine schmale oder nicht?
> ...


Pauschal gesagt: Nein, sind sie nicht. Wie schnell du fährst hängt in erster Linie von der Übersetzung ab und wie kräftig du strampeln kannst.

Zudem rollen breite Reifen besser als schmale Reifen! Nachzulesen hier oder hier. Außerdem bieten sie mehr Komfort und Traktion.


----------



## Kimura (30. März 2012)

@Toolkit

Danke für deine Antwort! 

Würdest du auch das ZR Team 5.0 bevorzugen? Ich bin ein bisschen Beeinflusst, weil mein alten MTB echt langsam war. Aber das war ein BilligMTB aus den Discounter  habe nur bedenken, das ich dann so lahm damit bin, und mit einen Cross viel schneller wäre. Schaue mir dein Link gleich mal an.

edit

habe hier noch ein paar räder gefunden:

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/serious-shoreline/233507.html
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/serious-eight-ball-ltd/222490.html
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/serious-shoreline-black-matt/274041.html
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/serious-shoreline-black-matte/294783.html


ist da vielleicht eins dabei, was gleich gut ist wie das zr Team und günstiger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeTipsy (1. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schlage mich gerde mit dem gleichen Problem herum 
War schon kurz davor das Radon Scart 5.0 zu ordern (das 6.0 gibt es leider nicht mehr und das ZR Team 5.0 liegt über meiner Grenze von 500), da bin ich auf folgendes Rad gestoßen:
https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Fahrraeder/Crossrad/Cross-2danger-Utah____27761_11521__11529.html
Für mich als Laien hört sich das recht gut an. 
Was haltet ihr davon? Rahmenhöhe sollte laut Umrechnungstabellen i. O. sein.
Vllt. wäre das ja auch was für Kimura 


Grüße
BeTipsy


----------



## Kimura (1. April 2012)

Nicht schlecht  vielleicht mehr Schein als sein? Bin mal gesapnnt, was die Profis hier so sagen?


----------



## Kimura (3. April 2012)

Ich werde wohl dass ZR Team nehmen  weiß nur nicht genau ob in Weiß oder Schwarz?


----------



## BeTipsy (7. April 2012)

Hab mir heute das Staiger Alaska geordert:*
*http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230668064790&ssPageName=ADME:X:DERP:DE:1123

Falls du dir doch noch nicht sicher bist ^^*

*Gruß
BeTipsy*
*


----------



## Kimura (8. April 2012)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus! Weiß aber noch nicht genau ob Crosser oder MTB?


----------



## BeTipsy (10. April 2012)

Hier ist noch ein nettes bike (hat sich ein Kumpel geordert):
http://www.kurbelix.com/product_inf...50532_Conway-CS-702---Crossbike-Deore-XT.html

Viel Spaß bei der Auswahl


----------



## silverdiver (20. April 2012)

Ich sehe es wie folgt:

Ein Trekkingrad wie das Scart ist eine Mischung aus nem schnellen Rennrad und einem stabilen Mountainbike mit aufrechter SItzposition wie bei nem Hollandrad. 
Du musst dich nur entscheiden ob du mehr im Wald also abseits der Zivilisation oder auf geteerter Straße unterwegs sein wirst und willst.
Wenn du mehr im Wald unterwegs bist kaufst du dir am besten ein MTB. Das gibt ein sicheres Gefühl beim fahren und ist im Wald recht komfortabel. Mit einem Trekkingbike kannst du dich noch auf den normalen Waldwegen gut fortbewegen, aber abseits davon (<-DAS ist genau die Stelle wo das Abenteuer anfängt) wirst du damit nicht viel Spass haben, da dir der Federweg eines MTB`s fehlt, die breiten und stabilen Reifen und andere Kleinigkeiten  
Solltest du aber hauptsächlich auf geteerten Fahrradwegen (lilalaaaaannngweilig) unterwegs sein kaufst du dir am besten ein Trekkingrad. Wenn du schnell sein willst ein Rennrad. 
Die Frage ob du schnell bist beantwortet dir hier so einfach niemand, denn es liegt IMMER an dem was du und deine Beine auf Dauer für POWER auf die Pedale bringen können... Auch mit nem MTB kannst du Geschwindgkeiten von 40 oder 50kmh fahren wenn du die POWER hast. Aber wir fahren ja nicht Rad um keine Leistung zu vollbringen, oder? Wenn doch kauf dir ein E-Bike...
Und mit Radon, Canyon oder Cube machst du eigentlich nichts falsch.
Fakt ist aber das zB V-Brakes nicht mehr Stand der Technik sind, und Bikes die billig sind wie beim Aldi um die Ecke taugen einfach nichts. Regel Nummer 1: Wer (richtig)billig kauft, kauft 2 mal...
Wenn das Bike gut ist hält es locker länger als ein Jahr und wird dir auch die nächsten Jahre noch viel Spass machen. 

Erzähl aber trotzdem mal was du dir am Ende jetzt gekauft hast...
Lg M!


----------



## Kimura (22. April 2012)

Bin am überlegen!

Scart 7.0
Black Pepper
White Pepper
oder dieses hier http://www.kurbelix.com/product_inf...50532_Conway-CS-702---Crossbike-Deore-XT.html

von einen MTB wurde mir abgeraten bei mein fahrverhalten.


----------



## illegut (23. April 2012)

Nimm das billigste. Wird für deine Zwecke reichen


----------



## Kimura (23. April 2012)

Meinste 

Naja, Ausstattung sollte schon für den Preis den ich ausgeben möchte gut sein. Dass black Pepper soll ja einen sehr guten Ruf geniessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illegut (24. April 2012)

Radon hat auch einen guten Ruf und steht für Preis Leistung.
Top verarbeitet und haltbare Komponenten.
Aus dem Grund haben wir im Haushalt 3 Räder von denen und wenn jetzt ein neues gekauft werden müsste ,würde es wieder ein Radon werden.
Hatte bei denen bis jetzt auch noch keine Probleme bei kleineren Reklamationen.


----------



## Kimura (24. April 2012)

Jo werdem ir dass Scart gleich Ordern  weiß nur nicht genau welche Rahmengröße? bin 185 Schrittlänge ungefähr 84 - 86cm. 52 oder 56 Rahmen?


----------



## filiale (25. April 2012)

Ich würde 52 nehmen (ist aufrechter und bequemer wenn Du das möchtest). Ich hatte ein Müsing Twinroad light in 55. (schau mal auf deren Homepage bei diesem Modell nach der Geometrie). Ich bin 183cm mit 89cm Schrittlänge. Der Rahmen in 55 war für mich fast optimal, ein winziges bißchen zu groß, daher dann mit einem etwas kürzeren Vorbau um etwas aufrechter zu sitzen und die Handgelenke nicht zu sehr zu belasten. Wenn Du sportlicher sitzen möchtest nehme den 56 von Radon. Ist dann aber schon gestreckt. Vergleiche mal die Geometrie beider Räder mit Deinen und meinen Maßen, dann hilft Dir das eventuell. Ich tendiere beim Vielfahren immer zu einem Hauch Bequemlichkeit denn daß Hobby soll ja schmerzfei Spaß machen und man nicht die Lust verlieren, weil es nach 20km anfängt weh zu tun und daher immer nur kurze Strecken fährt.
Die Oberrohrlänge kannst Du mit dem Vorbau nur um ca. 1 cm korrigieren (in Bezug auf die Gesamtgeometrie). Daher sollte das schon passen.


----------



## Kimura (25. April 2012)

Ich rufe mal an bei Radon die sollen mir dass eigentlich genau sagen können 


Radon sagte mir gerade 56 sei Perfekt! Von der Geometrie ist 52 Definitiv zu klein.


----------



## illegut (7. Mai 2012)

Und, was ist es nun geworden?


----------



## Kimura (7. Mai 2012)

Radon Scart 7.0 56 Rahmen  sollte bis ende der Woche hier sein  freu mich schon wie sau.... mein erstes gutes Fahrrad im meinem Leben.


----------



## heilmaenner (9. Mai 2012)

Das Scart 7.0 hab ich ab heute auch. DHL lieferts grad aus. Hab aber leider erst am Freitag Zeit zum Aufbau. Bin schon gespannt wie hulle 

Berichte doch mal, wie dir's gefällt ...


----------



## internetsurfer (11. Mai 2012)

Wurden schon alle geliefert? Bildchen?


----------



## heilmaenner (11. Mai 2012)

Heut Abend wird aufgebaut. Bilder gibt's morgen bei Tageslicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimura (11. Mai 2012)

So mein Scart ist jetzt heute abend fertig Montiert!!! Ich bin echt Begeistert von der Quallität und der Optik!!! Nach dem auspacken dachte ich erst, naja so wie auf dem Bild sieht es nicht aus  als ich das vorderrad dranmontiert habe, dachte ich erstmal hä haben die 2 unterschiedlich große Reifen geliefert  aber das ne Optische Täuschung gewesen, weil der Rahmen nicht 100% Wagerecht ist! Dann habe ich den Lenker dran Montiert und habe mir den Arsch abgefreut  Sattel drauf, Pedalen dran und totale freude.... Das Fahrrad sieht Geiler aus als auf dem Foto!!! Die erste Fahrt wird Morgen gemacht  bin froh das ich das Scart genommen habe und nicht das Pepper! Foto werde ich Morgen auch mal Hochladen. 

VIEL SPASS BEIM MONTIEREN


----------



## heilmaenner (12. Mai 2012)

Dann fang ich mal an.
Bilder von gestern Abend ...



 | 

 | 



Hat alles wunderbar geklappt. Musste aber noch die vordere Scheibenbremse justieren, weil's Schleifgeräusche gab.


----------



## Kimura (12. Mai 2012)

Dann hast du ein Fehler gemacht! Habe gestern lange mit dem Techniker von Radon Telefoniert, und das es am Anfang schleifen wird ist bei den Scheibenbremsen Normal! Er meinte die Scheibenbremsen müssen sich noch auf das Bremsverhalten drauf einstellen, die genauen ausdrücke vom Fachmann habe ich mir nicht merken können. Habe das angeblich Problem garnicht angesprochen, er hat mir das von alleine gesagt. Sag mir mal wie du mit dem Flitzer abgehst  ich finde den Sattel etwas sehr Hard! Kann mir jemand ein guten Empfehlen der zum Scart passt und schön weich ist?


----------



## illegut (12. Mai 2012)

Passen tut erst mal fast jeder Sattel.
Eigentlich ist es so :
Je härter der Sattel je besser für lange Touren.
Wenn du keine anderen Probleme (Taubheitsgefühl etc.) außer dem "harten" hast würde ich erst mal abwarten und weiterfahren. Nach ca. 2 Wochen sollte sich dein Popo dran gewöhnt haben.
Ansonsten ab zum Händler und probieren. Jeder A..ch ist anders und man kann so keine pauschale Empfehlung abgeben


----------



## mohlo (13. Mai 2012)

Kimura schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein guten Empfehlen der zum Scart passt und schön weich ist?



*SQlab 610*


----------



## fdb (13. Mai 2012)

heilmaenner schrieb:


> Dann fang ich mal an.
> Bilder von gestern Abend ...
> 
> 
> ...


sieht ja fast aus wie mein 6.0. von den bremsen und der farbe mal abgesehen 





ich war mit meinem auch noch mal beim rad-laden um die ecke. der meinte schaltung/bremsen/speichenspannung sind alle nicht so optimal, aber vlt. kennst du dich auch besser aus als ich und machst das selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimura (14. Mai 2012)

Wieso die Bikes sind doch richtig Montiert und Eingestellt von den Technikern oder nicht?


----------



## illegut (14. Mai 2012)

Wenn du keine Probleme hast ist alles OK.
Einstellen der Schaltung? Wenn´s rattert und nicht sauber funzt,bitte.
Bremsen einstellen? Alles kein Hexenwerk und im Netz gut beschrieben.
Aber wenn ich da was von Speichenspannung lese dann muß ich doch glatt an Geldschneiderei denken.


----------



## filiale (14. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem Slide war die Speichenspannung nicht ok und einige Schrauben nicht ordentlich angezogen. Daher empfehle ich selbst eine Nachkontrolle durchzuführen.


----------



## romanb7 (15. Mai 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei meinem Slide war die Speichenspannung nicht ok und einige Schrauben nicht ordentlich angezogen. Daher empfehle ich selbst eine Nachkontrolle durchzuführen.



Bei meinem waren auch die Schrauben der Zuführungen am Unterrohr lose. Habs aber noch gesehen bevor sie weg waren.
Danach auch an unseren beiden Slide alles kontrolliert, der Rest war aber okay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimura (15. Mai 2012)

Gerade die erste Probefahrt mit mein Scart gemacht  schon tolles Gefühl damit zu Fahren! Was mich derbe stört ist das Rattern am hinteren Reifen! Ist das gleiche Geräusch als wenn ich Rückwärts in die Pedale Trete. Das gleiche habe ich wenn ich nicht in die Pedale Trete, und das nervt schon  wenn ich allerdings los düse höre ich rein garnix. Wisst ihr was man da machen kann, und woran es liegt? 

Zur Schaltung:

Daran muss ich mich erstmal gewöhnen ist ein bissl ungewöhnt das Schalten, macht ab Spass! Die Linke Schaltung habe ich garnicht angefasst, habe mich nur mit der Rechten Beschäftigt. Beim letzten Gang gibt es so ein Knarrendes Geräusch. Ich trau mich noch nicht so Recht alles auszuprobieren.


----------



## internetsurfer (15. Mai 2012)

Kimura schrieb:


> Gerade die erste Probefahrt mit mein Scart gemacht  schon tolles Gefühl damit zu Fahren! Was mich derbe stört ist das Rattern am hinteren Reifen! Ist das gleiche Geräusch als wenn ich Rückwärts in die Pedale Trete. Das gleiche habe ich wenn ich nicht in die Pedale Trete, und das nervt schon  wenn ich allerdings los düse höre ich rein garnix. Wisst ihr was man da machen kann, und woran es liegt?
> Das Geräusch ist völlig normal und kommt vom Freilauf. Mein Scart war auch relativ laut am Anfang. Nachdem ich die Kassete usw mit Kettenspray gepflegt hatte wurde es deutlich leiser.
> Zur Schaltung:
> 
> Daran muss ich mich erstmal gewöhnen ist ein bissl ungewöhnt das Schalten, macht ab Spass! Die Linke Schaltung habe ich garnicht angefasst, habe mich nur mit der Rechten Beschäftigt. Beim letzten Gang gibt es so ein Knarrendes Geräusch. Ich trau mich noch nicht so Recht alles auszuprobieren.


Freut mich das dir dein Bike gefällt!

Zum 1. Punkt:
Das Geräusch ist völlig normal und kommt vom Freilauf. Mein Scart war  auch relativ laut am Anfang. Nachdem ich die Kassete usw mit Kettenspray  gepflegt hatte wurde es deutlich leiser.
Zum 2. Punkt: 
Auf dem letzten Gang sollte man nicht lange fahren und dann rechtzeitig hochschalten. Die niedrigsten/höchsten Gänge dienen nur als Übergang zum nächsthöheren Kettenblatt. Grund: wenn die Kette so schräg steht wird sie höher belastet.


----------



## heilmaenner (15. Mai 2012)

Oh man ich glaub ich spinne! Wollte gerade mal ne kleine Feierabendrunde drehen, so lange es noch trocken ist. Und dann das:




*kotz!*
Total platt, zischt gut beim versuchsweisen Aufpumpen.

Hab gar kein Werkzeug für sowas hier. Blöde Frage vielleicht: Muss ich nur den Schlauch oder auch den Mantel erneuern? Hab sowas seit grob geschätzt 15 Jahren nicht mehr gemacht  Gibt auf Youtube sicher gute Videoanleitungen ...


----------



## filiale (15. Mai 2012)

Nur den Schlauch, nicht den Mantel. Es sei denn der Mantel wäre gerissen. Da es aber nur eine Stichwunde ist, kein Problem.


----------



## Kimura (17. Mai 2012)

Hmm, irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als wenn ich mit meinen alten MTB schneller unterwegs war als mit dem Scart? Gerade bei der abfahrt merke ich auf jedenfall einen Geschwindigkeitsverlust gegenüber meinen alten Schrott MTB  kann auch sein, das ich mich Täusche.


----------



## heilmaenner (18. Mai 2012)

So. Schlauch ist gewechselt, 50km gestern abgespult.
Ich finde, das Scart läuft sehr gut. Zumindet _mein_ altes MTB rollt deutlich schlechter ab, allerdings finde ich die alte RockShox etwas weicher als jetzt die Suntour-Gabel.

Den Sattel fand/finde ich noch etwas hart, aber das mag sicher daran liegen, dass ich vorher einen sehr weichen hatte und nie mehr als 5km gefahren bin. War halt ein reines von-A-nach-B-Bike  Aber nach der gestrigen Ausfahrt kann ich schon sagen, dass mein Arsch deutlich weniger geschmerzt hat, somit also schon eine gewisse Gewöhnung stattgefunden hat. Ich werd mir heut wohl mal noch gescheite Funktionswäsche bzw. eine Radhose mit Polsterung kaufen, dann sollte alles gut sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kimura (26. Mai 2012)

Habe mein Scart umgetauscht! Hat mir vom Fahrgefühl einfach nicht gefallen!!! Werde mir jetzt ein MTB Bestellen  gerade hier in Osna wo so viel Berge und wald ist, macht es mit dem MTB bestimmt richtig viel Laune! Sehe auch fasst nur Leute hier mit einem MTB....


----------

